
Show HN: A party game created with Web Speech, WebRTC, and GIPHY - varunramesh
https://rameshvarun.github.io/dunces-on-deck/
======
varunramesh
Trailer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GE8cPtALoI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GE8cPtALoI)

Dunces on Deck is a 3-6 player party game where players use their phones to
fill in prompts and select GIFs. A text-to-speech narrator then reads out a
story generated using those prompts.

